# JRiver for audio processing



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

JRiver has an option available called "loopback" that can be invoked from a command line.

This allows any Direct Show player, in my case Centrafuse, to use the full DSP power of JRiver for 64bit processing, EQ, Convolution, Time Alignment, etc... via ASIO.

This allows me to get rid of Audiomulch, VAC and ASIO4ALL.

Recently Bob Katz (Audio Engineer) has joined the forum and has helped the developers with a couple of low level audio issues. It's a fairly interesting thread...

When reducing bitdepth from 64-bit to 24-bit in ASIO, does J-River....


----------

